# Need emirates id to buy a car?



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Hi, do I need an emirates ID to buy a vehicle in Dubai?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

last week i asked dubai RTA to personalize my dh 20 Nol card and they had asked me for a copy of National Id card....

You are buying a big :car: off course they will ask you for an id card as the registration has to be done with government of dubai ....

however Only for dubai deadline is 30th June 2012.... but they have already started asking for it...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You definitely don`t need a National ID card to either buy or sell a car, I bought one a couple of months back and I sold one this week and i`ve never even applied to get an ID card. 
They keep putting the deadline back so sometimes I wonder if it will ever be used for anything.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guys...it would seem like the rule that's true for one might not be the same for another; given the erratic nature of implementation in the UAE!


----------



## cynthiadubai (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought a new car last month and was not asked for National ID. 
Good luck!


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I also bought one 2 weeks ago and was not asked for my Emirates ID - which was just as well as am still waiting for it to be processed!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Also bought a car 2 weeks ago and wasn't asked for it. No-one even seems to accept it as valid ID.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*ha ha*



Shark00 said:


> Thanks guys...it would seem like the rule that's true for one might not be the same for another; given the erratic nature of implementation in the UAE!


If you don't like the answer this week, ask again next week, the answer could well have changed...


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Wazzaa.. I will go with the "don't need that useless plastic.." and report back what they tell me when I try to register


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Oh yusss!*



Shark00 said:


> Wazzaa.. I will go with the "don't need that useless plastic.." and report back what they tell me when I try to register


We're big on plastic cards in the UAE!
My company's accountant just asked for my labour card number so he can attempt to transfer my salary to the new account I have tried to open at the DIB...

I don't have a labour card (never heard of them) ha ha! turns out I'm supposed to have one and everyone is running around like headless chooks trying to get me yet another card to carry in my wallet:clap2:


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

I just wanted to report back that was not asked for the emirates Id during the transfer..!


----------

